# Sheepshead Questions-Destin



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just a quick question for you Destin fisherman. Untill about when are the sheepshead available around the Destin Bridge. Also where in destin and Fort Walton am I am to pick up some live fiddler crabs.

Although I have eaten convict fish, I have never had the chance to catch a single one.

Also is there anywhere else in the area thats good to catch them and whats the best state of tide fir the Destin Bridge.

Thanks ahead of time for reading this and for any help you may be able to pass my way.

Sincerely

Karl


----------



## Duq (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know when the sheepies stay until, but with the heavy tourist traffic in the summer months, you'll be lucky to catch a lot off the bridge. Try more inland in FWB or Cinco Bayou. The Salty Bass and Pat's sells live bait. I go to both, as they are in FWB where I live.


----------

